# I've joined TTOC how do I activate here?



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

As per subject. Joined up at the weekend. Surprised to have a received a package today with my card, stickers and mag. Now how do I join in the group here?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Will PM Admin for you :wink:


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Will PM Admin for you :wink:


Thanks.


----------

